# Perfect Juice For Converting Stinkys?



## TylerD (28/3/14)

So what in you opinion will be the best juice to convert stinkys to vapers?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


> So what in you opinion will be the best juice to convert stinkys to vapers?



If they like Menthol then VM Menthol Ice! Winner winner chicken dinner!

If they are looking for a tobacco flavor that becomes a lot more difficult...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Based on the stinkies I have converted recently it varies greatly... but the popular ones are...

VM Pineappled
VM Strawberry
VM Menthol Ice
VM Vanilla Custard
VM Mango
TopQ Coffee


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

If I would start over, anything with min 32mg nic, even pure VG / PG mix with enough nic and a good TH, as long as its not Hangseng.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Based on the stinkies I have converted recently it varies greatly... but the popular ones are...
> 
> VM Pineappled
> VM Strawberry
> ...


Awesome, thanks Rob! Going to try and convert a few tomorrow!
You think VM4 will do the job?
Don't have any of those you mentioned.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


> You think VM4 will do the job?



I have never really "gotten" the VM4 taste thingy... actually let me try it again now... haven't tried it since I started...


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Yip I still don't quite get the VM4 taste... hard to describe... is it butterscotch tobacco? I dunno... but certainly worth a try for a stinkie converter.


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Cool. VM4 it will be! Thanks Rob!


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Based on the stinkies I have converted recently it varies greatly...



Wouldn't a smoker be a 'Stinker' and not a Stinky?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Wouldn't a smoker be a 'Stinker' and not a Stinky?



Yip you are right...


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Wouldn't a smoker be a 'Stinker' and not a Stinky?


Correct, stinker then @devdev .Sorry for my grammar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Correct, stinker then @devdev .Sorry for my grammar.



Lol, not being a grammar nazi, just get such a kick out of the idea of calling smokers stinkers now 

To add a little value to the thread, VM4 is VM's signature version of RY4.

Historically there was a range of juices made by the Ryun company in asia (I think that was the name). They made RY1, RY2, RY3, RY4 and RY5, which were all tobacco & caramel blends. The higher the number, the more caramel in the blend. For whatever reason, RY4 was a huge hit, and lots of people started copying them. There are literlly dozens of RY4 blends available.

The VM4 is quite distinct from the asian RY4s I have tried - quite smooth, and I find it difficult to taste any tobacco flavour.

My love affair with VM4 started off with a blend of VM4, VM Vanilla Custard and a 50/50 dischem blend.

Now I vape VM4 with my dischem blend, as one of my staple ADVs.

Trick with VM4, IMO, is that it needs to steep for around 4 weeks. I actually order my VM stock a month ahead of time, to allow this steeping process.

I think it is worth trying the Synfona range of tobacco flavours for the conversion of stinkers. It is only available in 9mg, but it sure does have that 'authentic' tobacco flavour

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Majority of stinkers prefer to start on tobaccos, about 50 % will love VM4 or HHV Heavenly T, the other fifty percent will find it too sweet from the onset. If I had the dry/grassy HHV Huntsman at the start...would have been out of this world.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/14)

Really tough one @TylerD 
Do let us know how it went though with your conversion attempts

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TylerD (30/3/14)

Ok, so the Huntsman did the thing!
People loved it.
They also loved the VM4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (6/5/14)

Who supplies or sells HHV locally?


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

Wayne said:


> Who supplies or sells HHV locally?


no one that i know of bro


----------



## vaalboy (6/5/14)

No one that I know of. @Rob Fisher and I await an order which has been stuck at some sort facility in the states for weeks now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (6/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> When Witchers Brew gets here, give that a go. Blackbird and Devils cut are true tobacco juices with a twist. They're truelly phenomenal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



What's the ETA?


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

looking foreward to the tobacco flavours - it seems all the other local suppliers aren't really into the tobaccos at all (apart from the artificial Chinese ones which gives me a hairball in the throat).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

I have to say that some of the Synfonya tobaccos (i.e Blues and Soul) were nice, but nobody cares to bring them in anymore. I've got a couple of ml's left and only drip them on special occasions.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/5/14)

I personally won't bring in anything unless the supplier has paperwork to back up his liquids. Many of them, especially in the USA, now get their products tested to ensure they are either free of or contain minimal amounts of carcinogens. If Synfonya has these papers I could look into it.


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I personally won't bring in anything unless the supplier has paperwork to back up his liquids. Many of them, especially in the USA, now get their products tested to ensure they are either free of or contain minimal amounts of carcinogens. If Synfonya has these papers I could look into it.



Doubt it, as it is a fairly cheap e-liquid from Italy


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I personally won't bring in anything unless the supplier has paperwork to back up his liquids. Many of them, especially in the USA, now get their products tested to ensure they are either free of or contain minimal amounts of carcinogens. If Synfonya has these papers I could look into it.



I am very happy to see this, I was just about to ask since I remember seeing several comments regarding NET containing tobacco solids


----------



## JakesSA (6/5/14)

I've also been hunting for a good tobacco simile and in the process have ended up with a lot of overly sweet tobacco similes from the local mixers. One of them actually reminds me distinctly of those cheap pink sweets ..

To get rid of the 'sweeties' I collected, I add a few drops of eciggies's Wild Range Peanut Butter to make it more tobacco'ish, at least for me. 
Be careful though .. the stuff is potent! Spill a bit if you want to find out what it's like to live in a tub of Black Cat ..

By pink sweets I mean this:


----------



## Die Kriek (6/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> I've also been hunting for a good tobacco simile and in the process have ended up with a lot of overly sweet tobacco similes from the local mixers. One of them actually reminds me distinctly of those cheap pink sweets ..
> 
> To get rid of the 'sweeties' I collected, I add a few drops of eciggies's Wild Range Peanut Butter to make it more tobacco'ish, at least for me.
> Be careful though .. the stuff is potent! Spill a bit if you want to find out what it's like to live in a tub of Black Cat ..
> ...


Those are musk tablet sweets, or as my mom calls them, "Ouderlings Pille"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> I've also been hunting for a good tobacco simile and in the process have ended up with a lot of overly sweet tobacco similes from the local mixers. One of them actually reminds me distinctly of those cheap pink sweets ..
> 
> To get rid of the 'sweeties' I collected, I add a few drops of eciggies's Wild Range Peanut Butter to make it more tobacco'ish, at least for me.
> Be careful though .. the stuff is potent! Spill a bit if you want to find out what it's like to live in a tub of Black Cat ..
> ...



Never tried that eCiggies Wild Range Peanut Butter @JakesSA - bu was thinking of getting it some time ago. Whats it like? I havent had much luck with the eCiggies branded juices.


----------



## JakesSA (7/5/14)

Overly potent in my opinion, but great as a mixer. Tastes like unsalted raw peanuts ..


----------

